
Show HN: Digest – Reddit newsletter based on the subreddits you want to follow - erroneousboat
https://getdigest.io
======
zzleeper
Looks great but needs a few extra things in order for it to be _really_
useful:

1\. One subscription for multiple subreddits. EG: I might want programming,
julia, python, etc. 2\. I'm already subscribed to reddit. Perhaps ask for
credentials so you can fetch my list? Would be quite useful 3\. Suggest
related subreddits. You can just pick by tags from here:
[http://redditlist.com/](http://redditlist.com/) 4\. A pause option for
subscriptions.

Maybe list:

\- Autocomplete perhaps? (just get a list of the biggest subreddits)

~~~
staticvar
I second "One subscription for multiple subreddits". I just realized there is
a concept on Reddit called Multireddit where you can aggregate multiple
subreddits. Being able to create a subscription to a Multireddit would do the
trick.

------
liadmat
You should really put some sort of preview before you ask users to sign up.

~~~
i336_
Seconding this; I have no motivation to feed the box my email address because
I have absolutely no idea what I'll get back.

------
weego
I really really want less things in my email, not more. This is where hosted
RSS readers have value.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I need fewer things in my RSS reader

